# Good news!



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Emma is doing great! The big tumor, were very isolated and vet think is benign. The other two little ones, he said that he were able to take all off and remove a lot of skin around, so he is very positive for a good outgoing.
Also, I took Bruno for his last Distemper Vaccine and Rabies. He already weight 20.1 lbs at 13 weeks and vet found him very healthy.
Hopefully, I can have a brake from Vet offices visit soon.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Good for you! It's for a break from the vet. You have spent enough time there here lately, for sure! Glad things are looking good!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad it's working out. Never good to have to go to the vets allot kills the pocket book  Happy day Emma.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

so glad Emma is doing well and the vets thinks all will be great :thumb:


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad to hear the good news! I know you're relieved.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay for Emma! Good news all around!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What great news for you and Emma!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Two thumbs up! :smile:


----------

